# Este bicho tiene que existir



## BUSHELL (May 6, 2010)

Pero no lo encuentro...

Me dan ganas de tener un reproductor de audio, pero que tenga esto:

Lector de pendrive (para que lea las canciones que tenga en la pendrive)
Lector de tarjetas Sd y similares. (Es la nueva tecnología y gran capacidad de almacenamiento.)
Que tenga una pantalla, tipo ipod, para que uno pueda navegar por carpetas y escoger.
Que tenga salida de línea, para atacar un amplificador (buehh, salida audifonos está bien).
Que sea portable o por lo menos fácil de llevar. (implica esto que tenga batería recargable).
No es necesario que tenga lectora de CDs y DVDs, (Lo haría grande).
Si tiene radio AM y FM, estaría de más, pero si tíene, no sobra.
Que su precio no sea prohibitivo, como los Ipod de apple.
No importa que sea chino. Al fin y al cabo, hoy por hoy, casi todo se hace en China.

Lo han visto? Existe? Link?

Es que no debo ser el único que quiera tener un reproductor así, para la casa o para llevar consigo.

En ultima instancia, si es para dejar en casa, me conformo.



Gracias


----------



## ernestogn (May 6, 2010)

Comprate una Netbook , tiene todo eso , menos la radio am-fm.. aparte le metes internet !
...Fijate los MP5 que ofrecen en mercadolibre, tiene de todo ,.... no encontre ninguno conentrada usb , pero si MIcroSd


----------



## Nimer (May 6, 2010)

Iba a decirte lo mismo que enerstogn. Una notebook, o netbook cumple con casi todas esas espectativas y, en algunos casos, la radio también (Depende de la radio y su sitio web) con el agregado de internet.

Por otro lado, yo vi en algún local un reproductor de música sin CD, que sólo es con conexión USB, y memorias SD. Lo que no tiene es la batería recargable para hacerlo portable.



> *MICROCOMPONENTE PHILIPS*
> 
> 
> Sistema de audio y DVD de diseño moderno. Cuenta con entrada *USB*, *lector de tarjeta SD/MMC*, Dolby Virtual, Conversión de video 1080p HDMI a alta definición, Subwoofer activo inalámbrico digital y Refuerzo dinámico de graves.
> *Características Generales*. Potencia: RMS: 2 x 20 wts + 60wts. Control remoto. *Radio*. Radio AM-FM. Sintonizador digital. *Reproducción de CD*. Formatos: DVD/CD.



Pero hablamos de 500 dólares. (Ni en chiste pago por esto)


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 6, 2010)

Un teléfono móvil de los más modernos modernos cumple con todo lo que pides, y lo puedes portar en un bolsillo. Existen algunos muy baratos (depende de la marca), además de que te permiten hacer y recibir llamadas, tomar fotografías, descargar aplicaciones, algunos puedes conectarlo a un amplificador, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## A.V. (May 6, 2010)

Eso es una Netbook. Y como tengas señal wifi tenés las radios am y fm de todo el mundo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 6, 2010)

Con un celular que te lea archivos de audio te ahorras el pendrive


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

Una Opcion....
http://www.google.com.mx/images?sitesearch=&hl=es&q=palm&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

El modelo Centro esta genial lo digo por experiencia...

con respecto al precio... invierte un poquito mas y que te dure, ,y no gastes tu dinero en porquerias que no sirven ni al sacarlos del paquete....

Escoje el que se ajuste a tus necesidades....
Saludos...


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2010)

Lo que mencionas es un reproductor de audio digital (reproductor MP3 o MP4 como algunos lo llaman), excepto que estos no admiten pendrive y comunmente tampoco memorias externas MMC o SD. Lo que si he visto son kits y circuitos de MP3 para ensamblar que funcionan con una memoria MMC o SD.
No tiene por que ser un Ipod, hay muchas empresas que compran reproductores "genéricos" (el tipo S1MP3 es el mas popular) y los venden bajo su marca. Supongo que esos son mas baratos que los de Apple.


----------



## algp (May 6, 2010)

- Creative ZEN X-Fi, tiene todo lo que pides ( lee memorias SD, SDHC , radio FM, mp3s, videos ), excepto la posibilidad de leer pendrive. Adicionalmente tiene algunas funcionalidades mas ( como posibilidad de escuchar ciertos broadcast via internet , y algunas cosas mas ). El precio..... bueno... no es regalado.... pero es algo mas barato que un ipod y ofrece mas que un ipod.

- Posibilidad de leer pen-drive solo la he visto en minicomponentes de tipo domestico, es decir no portables, o por lo menos no como un mp3 que lo puedes llevar en el bolsillo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 6, 2010)

Es que es innecesario un lector de pendrive en un dispositivo que incorpora las funciones de un pendrive...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Se te olvidó el Bluetooth!!!!! Y el IR no a muerto todavía!!!


----------



## walking (May 25, 2010)

hola a todos...!!
andando por ahi vi este producto que acerca mucho a ese "bicho" q andan buscando, es un reproductor mp3 mp4 mpg flv.. ademas incluye juegos y tiene una memoria interna de 4gb y ranura para una mini sd...es..en conclusion un TODO EN UNO..!! y lo mejor es q es a un precio adsequible...!!! mejor dicho, veanlo ustedes mismos.
este es el link para mas informacion:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-10592511-mp3-mp4-mp5-4gb-sintoniza-tv-cam-13-radio-video-fm-lcd-28-_JM_
saludos...!!


----------



## ars (May 25, 2010)

Si existen, reproductores de ese tipo y hasta con radio y cd, aca en  arg, en cualquier casa de electrodomésticos es fácil conseguir, y precio e visto desde lo 120 pesos arg(unos 30 dolares aprox).


----------



## flaviosblanco (Jun 28, 2010)

Vi algo que te pueda servir, no se donde lo venden pero es asi: se parece a esos radiograbadores tipo huevo que venden, no tiene casetera, en el lugar que ocuparia tiene una pantalla lcd de 4", lee CD y DVD, tiene entrada USB y si le conectas un adaptador ya tenes para SD y Micro SD, radio AM/FM.
Para mas sorpresa, se lo vi a un vendedor de peliculas en el tren Sarmiento de Capital Federal, el flaco se paseaba por los bagones ofreciendo dvd y mostrando las pelis, podes ponerle pilas, en el caso de el le adapto una bateria de gel.
Se que son chinos y estan baratos, pero no se donde se sacan


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 28, 2010)

Lo único que conosco que existe así es el Neo Freerunner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_FreeRunner

Lo único que le falta es radio am/fm, que se le podría agregar.

Sí, se pueden leer pendrives con eso, tiene host USB.
También tiene gps, bluetooth, wifi, gprs, y un par de cosas más que pueden ser útiles


----------



## dizzy (Jun 28, 2010)

bushell, el bicho del que hablas tiene mucha forma de computadora . Bueno, mi aporte es una carputer.

Osea es una computadora llevada a un auto, si lo que vos quisieras es un reproductor hogareño creo que no tendrias incovenientes en hacer una fuente que se conecte a la red electrica.

Link:
http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Carputer         (informacion varia de carputer)

No se que precio tendra, pero seria un buen proyecto ...


Saludos!!!!!


----------



## eserock (Jun 28, 2010)

Si lo que quieres es algo portatil con la mayoria de prestaciones y  ademas touch screen revisa este articulo es lo mas parecido que encontre a las caracteristicas que pides
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-47309859-touch-mp3-mp4-player-multifuncion-con-camara-digital-4gb-_JM_


----------

